# Etching 5N gold botton



## samuel-a (Sep 11, 2018)

Work of art...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 11, 2018)

Beautiful!

What solution did you use to etch it?

Dave


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 11, 2018)

AR

Needed to remove the crucible around it.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 11, 2018)

I used to get in a steady stream of 5 nines gold from sputtering targets. That was back in the day when .9995 was the go to purity so I didn't bother refining it I just etched off any surface impurities with aqua regia and melted it. No sense lowering the purity! It always made beautiful bars.


----------

